# Wild Nights Gathering



## TerranceJones (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello everyone! Terrance Jones, of the MESA forums here, telling you all that we shall be holding Wild Nights. The Camp out gathering, being held at Robber's Cave State Park, in Southeast Oklahoma, will be held at the end of April, from the 23-27th. For more details, head over to http://wildnights.org. Thank you, and have a good day!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 26, 2009)

What? I thought it was in Missouri!


----------



## Moka (Feb 26, 2009)

Shebawolf, read the news on their website:



> Our goal was to hold this event in Missouri. However, after multiple attempts to work things out with the State of Missouri, we have been denied the use of the group camp facilities at Lake of the Ozarks State Park. This appears to be based primarily on a concern that our group does not comply with their 'Family Values' orientation. We are hoping that in future years we can work things out or find another alternative venue closer to our home state.



*facepaw*

I think somebody in Missouri's been watching a bit too much CSI.


----------



## TerranceJones (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's similar to what we suspect is going on. In the meantime, we'll be trying to remain friendly to the park workers, to see if we can work something out for next year. Unfortunately, they took too long in responding to us (three months) and now we are forced to find alternate venues to work with. Thankfully Oklahoma was so much easier to work with.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 26, 2009)

Moka said:


> Shebawolf, read the news on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did. As soon as I saw this I ran to the website and checked and it didn't say anything.
Well...its closer to me this way...but Missouri is so much more beautiful.


----------



## TerranceJones (Feb 27, 2009)

Ohhh, The park is Gorgeous! I don't think beauty will be an issue with this park. Hmm... Could have sworn Heros corrected the site. 



shebawolf145 said:


> I did. As soon as I saw this I ran to the website and checked and it didn't say anything.
> Well...its closer to me this way...but Missouri is so much more beautiful.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 27, 2009)

i would love to come  but   i dont know if i will have the money or any one to pick  me up


----------



## shebawolf145 (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone want to help two wolves, a fox and a white tiger make it there? JK...

I hope to be there. I will be with a blue fox, a black and white wolf, and a white tiger. If I get to go that is.


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 11, 2009)

looks like i may make it maybe


----------



## Lyrihl (Apr 15, 2009)

I wanna go sooo bad but it's too far!!! D:


----------



## TamaraRose (Apr 18, 2009)

it going to be a  blast and i am Sure i will make it now i will be arriveing with keegan


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

How does this camp differ from the camp Feral! I hear about all the time? And how is it similar? Just for curiosity's sake


----------



## coonluv2990 (Apr 21, 2009)

*sniffs and cries* I can not go to Wild Nights, Ughhhh I could not come up with the money in time.... super sad face!!

What makes it really sad is there isnt like ANY furry cons in Oklahoma other then Oklacon in October, so when I heard about this I got real excited.

Have fun yall!!!!


----------

